# Need Help Identifying Maker Of Model Kit



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me the maker of this model? I would be grateful. A coworker showed me one he has and it is in an opened box but the bags are all still sealed from the factory. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-35-Motori...125458858?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item3ccc4a4baa



Randy.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah its the Marui Mercedes G4 staff car. The common name for the company is "Tilt" Marui but that is not correct. Tilt is just what the jananese characters (see top right corner of the box) sort of look like in English.

The kit is mediocre at best and with the new ICM and forthcoming Dragon kits, the value of this one will drop even more. The posted eBay listing with a "Buy it Now" of $180 is a bit optimistic. I sold a MISB one on eBay back about 8 years ago when prices were at their peak, and it brought around $100. I came across another at an IPMS show last October for $40...


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I want to say nitto or bandai made that kit


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

no its "Tilt" Marui. It says so on the box actually (if you can read Japanese). This is a very well known kit. It used to run in the old Squadron mail order fliers back in the 70s.

http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/tilt/kit_tilt_merc.shtml


----------

